# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كيف تجعلين زوجك لا ينهض من الفراش ...........؟؟

## حبيبه دندن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كيف تجعلين زوجك لا ينهض من الفراش الا بعد ان ........... تقبليه؟؟ 

موضوع حبيت اوصله لكم 

اولا:عوديه على ان تقبليه بكل مناسبه (يعني اعطيه بوسه صغيره و هو رايح للنوم واتمنيله احلام سعيده وبعد اذا خرج من بعد الاستحمام وقولي له نعيما واذا رجع البيت استقبليه بابتسامه حلوة ومعاها بوسه .



ثانيــــــا:بعد ان توقظيه قبليه وقولي له صباح الخير مع تغير الجمله كل صباح



ثالثا:قبل ان ينام بليييييييه مع تصبح على خيريا حبي




لاتفوتي يوم من غير ماتقبلي زوجك فيه اذا ماكان متعود على كذا كبدايه استمري لمدة اسبوع ولو اسبوعين يكون افضل وراح تشوفي انه اتعود على ها الامر حتى اذا نسيتي هو يذكرك



بعد الاسبوعين ابدئي بتقبيله قبل ان توقظيه في اليوم الاول راح يفزع في اليوم الثاني حاولي تصدري اي صوت لايقاظه ولكن قبليه اول ما يفتح عينيه بسررررررررررعه استمري بذلك لمدة اربع او خمس ايام



بعدذلك ايقظيه بقبله ســــــــــاخنه صدقيني لن يفزع بل سيبتسم عندها ستكوني وصلتي لمبتغاك استمري في ذلك لعدة ايام وبعدها تناسي ان تقبليه ايقظيه من النوم بدون قبله صدقيني سيبقى في الفراش يتقلب يمينا ويسارا الى ان تقبليه بعدها سينهض من على الفراش .



اتمنى اخواتي انكم تجربون هذي الطريقه وراح تشوفون نتيجه حلوة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## موزه السويدي

وي ويهي عورني خخخخخخخخخخخ تسلمين فديتج ^^

----------


## حبيبه دندن

وي لييييييييييييش؟؟ 
تسلمين ع مرورج الغاليه

----------


## دنيا الوله^,^

سلمتي اختي على الطريقه
والحرمه لازم ادلع ريلهااا^^

----------


## ام -سالم

فديت ريليييييي

----------


## ام حبشان

مشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## فرحه الدنيا

يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه

----------


## Class Lady

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## خفايا الروح*

مشكووره اختي

----------


## dark nigh

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

> يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه


هههههههههههههههههههه عسل انتي . .

----------


## ام الوجود

مب كل يوم وكل وقت وكل ساعه الصراحه الريال بيمل بيشوف هالشي عادي بعدين

----------


## إيمان الساحره

افكاااااااااااااااااار روووعه تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## *قلب حب*

تسلمين

----------


## FFF

مشكوره

----------


## أم جراااح

مشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## معسوووووول

ههههههههههههه

----------


## عيو دبي ون

*فديته بو العياااااال يستاااهل .. 
وبعدين أصلا إذااا ما بسته منو بيبوووسه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
متحمسه <<< الاخت .. هههههههه*

----------


## أم وردتين

> يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله

----------


## شوق _ زايد

للرفع

----------


## نور حياتي

> يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه


ههههههههههههههههههههه براحتج

----------


## Bent Rashed

> ههههههههههههههههههههه براحتج


he he he he heee..... am female until now but im with u... reee7at 7aljah mob mint .. 7alah min 7alna min yenish min elregad.

----------


## دلوعه الموت

فديته يستاهل

مشكوووورة ع الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## parwana

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ردووودكن نكته ههههه

ملفوووفه من الملااافيييف لا حفه عمري بلحااف خخخخخخ خخخخ

----------


## *عواش*

ههههههههه

رازه ويهي

----------


## عنود الشوق

استحيت وانا اتخيــل هههههه

ان شاءالله بسويها يوم انعــرس  :Big Grin:

----------


## أم سعيد 15

تسلمييين يالغلا

----------


## وفية للأبد

موضوع حلو ومنكم نستفيد,,,,

----------


## همسة الغلا

تسلمين ع مرورج الغاليه

----------


## اصايل

تسلميييييييييييين

----------


## الشيخة N

تسلمين عالموضوع ...

----------


## Hno0odah

يسلموا على هالطريقه

----------


## الأصالة

> يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه


هههههههههه

حلووووووووه  :Smile:

----------


## $العامرية$

مشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

> يعنى ما ينفع نبوس بعد ما يغسل اسنانه


ههههههههه حرااااام عليييج...
اصلاا هم مايرمسوون اذا ماكانوا امغسلين...يتمون ساكتيين  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء20

تسلمين

----------


## الياسية

ما تقصرين فديتج الحركة حلوووة ان شاء الله بنسويهااا في المستقبل  :Smile:

----------


## خربوطه 2

فديت ريليييييي

----------


## عروس الليل

مشكوره بيبي
الله لا يحرمني منه

----------


## UM_HAMOODI

مشكورة  :Smile:

----------


## أحب رشودي

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## هدوء القلب

مشكوره حبوبه

----------


## أشواق_دبي

^^



اب

----------


## أم الوحيد

انا هذي عادتي يوميا من 7سنوات زواج ولله الحمد

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

مشكوره ..

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

فديت ريليييييي

----------


## غلا الوصل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو عالفكره الحلوه

----------


## الغزلان

مشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## ميثانو

انتو وايد امسوبن سالفه للريال وياليت في نوع من مواضيعهم او مناقشاتهم كيف ترضي زوجتك او كيف تقبلها بين الحين والاخر

----------


## AMAL08

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## طفراااانه

شوفن رد الريال الي ماطايق حرمته
اولا:عوديه على ان تقبليه بكل مناسبه 
الريال شعندج مستويه حبابه حشاء عبرتيني
ثانيــــــا:بعد ان توقظيه قبليه وقولي له صباح الخير مع تغير الجمله كل صباح
وين الخير ونا متصبح بويهج
ثالثا:قبل ان ينام بليييييييه مع تصبح على خيريا حبي
لحوووووووووول انا شلي بلاني بج انخمدي وفكينا

----------

